# Tempo Plus



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Looking at one of these this weekend with a view to buy, first registered in July 2009.

Pretty nervous about this as we will be downsizing from a 2000 Bessacarr E745, which is fairly large, and just about perfect for our habitation needs, but does restrict us from a lot of wild camping spots, and most town centre/supermarket car parks. There are only two of us.

Hopefully cheaper on the ferries too.

We also intend to sell our car, so this will be our only means of transport. We will save on duplicated tax, insurance, servicing and storage costs.

Do any of you have similar experiences or advice?

Is there anything in particular I should look out for on the conversion side?

Cheers,

Navigator


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Navigator

As you can see I am the owner of an autocruise Tempo and I love it. I downsized last September, from an A class Eura Mobil 29ft. The tempo is just under 20ft. I toured Scotland earlier this year for 32 days, and loved the driving experience of my baby. Its on a peugeot engine with six gears and averaged out about 37 mpg. (I have difficulty in accepting mpg as you cannot buy a gallon of fuel now!!!!) However, that is what the gadget/gizmo tells me I do, sometimes it is more and sometimes it is less.

Now there is only me in mine, but I am sure you would not have problems if there were two, whilst compact, it does have everything that you may need. The only thing I would say to try out, is the sleeping benches, depending of course on how tall you are. Don't be afraid to ask any specific questions you may have.

Good luck, if it saves you money, which will enable you to travel more, go for it

Jenny


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi we downsized from a autotrail 660 to a Tempo in March.We took it down to Spain for the mhf meet, was a bit nervous about the size difference but we are very pleased with it and the fuel consumption is a lot better.

Peter.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi navigator
we have been looking at panel vans. things to try__ go into washroom, shut the door and check things are useable.
make the beds up and lie in them, are they big enough?
put the beds away, is it difficult?
get the table out, can you sit around the table and is it the right height?


----------

